# Intimate Relationships formed on mental health forums



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

I think it's sick lol. Kidding but seriously how can two people with severe emotional problems ever make it in a relationship together????????????

Just be cautious feelings can go beyond what you expect. And when one gets better before the other it might cause you even more fear and make you more sick????????????


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What person is 100% well? We are all a bunch of bacteria breading with one another. The world is sick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

D! You always have something smart to say you know what I meant lol! Smart ass


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bingo


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Void said:


> What person is 100% well? We are all a bunch of bacteria breading with one another. The world is sick.


Yeah really, what person is 100% well?

On a side note, it's been said that people with lower IQ are more likely to breed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yeah really, what person is 100% well?
> 
> On a side note, it's been said that people with lower IQ are more likely to breed.


Yea, I know some really dumb parents, scares me.


----------

